# parking my horse trailer in the snow



## rednapla (Sep 17, 2010)

I just acquired a new three horse gooseneck trailer, and I am starting to worry about what will become of it this winter when we get our usual 12 to 24 inches of snow every three days for about six months. I live in Maine, and the wind is crazy at my farm, and the drifts are enormous, and I need to be able to access my trailer in an emergency to bring a horse to the vet clinic. What do people do with their trailers in the winter? I've looked at those tent like structures, but they would just blow away out here where I live...do people just snow blow around their trailers every time it snows? I could shovel it clear, and three minutes later the drifts would return....Do I need to build another barn/garage? Move to Florida??? what do people do?


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

My trailer pretty much stays parked all year. My vet is an old school mate and will get to me faster than I could ever get to him so I am ok knowing I have him here in an emergency!


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

If you think you will need your trailer then, yes, clean around it when it snows.

Otherwise you just let it get snowed in.


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

aaahhhhh i can atest for the maine winter, we own property in york county, is there any way that you can shed it for the winter?


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

_We blow the snow around the trailer. Try and tuck it in beside a building as close as you can and it helps with the drifting snow._


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

We have a 3 horse gooseneck also and gets lots of snow and wind during Wyoming winters. We built a leanto off the garage to back the trailer in during the winter, we keep the yard plowed out and just have to hook up and drive off during the winter when we need it. We also built the lean to to protect the roof of the trailer, didn't want the weight of the snow to crush the roof or make it develop leaks in the seams.


----------

